# New scope & mount for my Mini 14



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Took some work but I got my scope mounted and sight at teh range, I got a good group at 50. Ready for coyotes and stuff for hunting. I sure love the mini 14, and it shoots good now with my scope. Works good. I still need to paint it or put tape on. What call does I need to get a coyote?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd call Antlerz. I heard he needs an anchor.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

WTF!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> WTF!!!
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Um? Well, A for effort?


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm surprised the sling isn't made of banjo strings!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now that looks like a solid mount !!! lol


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Just goes to show ya there are times when someone just needs to be slapped up along side the head.

awprint:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Well, LB an myself made it back tothe range last evening to do some final sighting on the mini. I figured to take it out to long range and sight for 100 yards. The gun shot right and high. We finally tweeked the mount enough to get it close to center, but it still shooting about 14 inch high. The scope knob wouldn't turn any futher so LB saids he can grind the mont off and try to weld it right. LB said his was like that but not so much and he just holds just below the critter for a good hit. I thinl I would git confused with where I hold, I think I need to git it off and remount it closer to bullseye. We also notice that the darn holdopen any working right. It did work once but, it was a bugger to uncock, LB had to bang on the little pin with a rock to git ot closed. LB said that it looks like a factry defect, and I should sent it back to Ruger. Damn, I wanted to git a yote and now the ruger cwits me. I'l keep you posted.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nothing an angle grinder can't fix...????


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Great news on the mini! Well, LB and myself got the mount off with the grinder and reattached, but the darn mini still shoots high. Heres a picher of the first 5 shot group.









As you can see it still high and I got one flyer to the low. LB says it's now a long range shooter, which is what I was wanting. He spotted a yonder hunk of steel at about 600 yards from the truck and had me hole dead center. I nailed in for outta five shots. I'm good for yotes at long range, and I'm pretty impressed with the mini and my smith, LB. We gonna git us some long range coyotes with my new rig. And ifa yote come close i'm going to go to the scatter gun that we been fixing up.









I'l keep ya posted and sure to get us some pichers.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Will LB work on my guns ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

JT, what is that lock on the trigger for, does it shoot when the key is turned ?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

That thar is sum right smart gunsmiffin. Worked out slicker'n a worm in the lard can.

:getrdone:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> JT, what is that lock on the trigger for, does it shoot when the key is turned ?


LB won't work on a gun lest it gots a trigger lock on acount of "the incident". He still suffering from anxiety attacks and still has what Doc says is phantom feelings from that missing extremity. I'l keep ya posted.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is what my current gunsmiff came up with when I told him I was having trouble seeing my open sights and wanted a scope .


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Dog gone it. Thats some dandy glass, there. I got about $57.29 in to the glass on my mini and a tad more on the scatter gun. I could have done that rig up good with my old Focal bino's and possibly made an inchangablilty set up and ran both rigs at once. Hey, wait a minute, I bet I could strap that mini to the 12 gauge and have a do-all predator shooter. Now you got me buggered! LB's gonna crap his overalls when I give him the plan. I'l keep ya posted!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

This thread brings Red Green to mind.

" if the ladies don't find you handsome, they might as well find you handy"


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

More trouble with my mini. Well, I thoght I was going to be alright with the mini 14 but after some shootin at the range I desided to chek that 600 yard steal that I was nailing. Turns out in was about 5 foot by 5 foot an my group was at lease that. LB say that may be my optic is gone south. What do you fellas think? Then me and LB was haven some hard time due to the gun jammin up while shootin and LB said thet the darn side levers got a factry defect. We had to bang it on the edge of the bench to disengauge to bolt carryer and LB up an breaks my stock. Thankfuly, he thot is a good idea to take my high end glass off before the bangin and brakin, save my scope from damag. I don't no! Maybe LB's not as good of smith as his sign say. I contact storm ruger and they tole me that I can sent it in and thay can fix the stock and see why it's jammin up. I'l keep ya posted,


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I can fix that stock fer ya JT !! a little elmers and a couple screws or a good strong bolt and nut !! will be good as new. I break my stocks all the time finishing off coyotes.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Update: Well my mini 14 got back from the Storm Ruger factry yesterday and it is purdy much fixed. They fix the stock and I think it a new one. The letter from a guy by a name of Sam thet did the work on it said it was in bad shape, on account of some welding and such. He wanted to no if'n I found the gun or bought it like at.









The stock was broke and he replace it, then the reciver was warped on beins it getting hot. LB don't know what may have happen but said maybe the weld was to hot. Anyway, Sam from Ruger set up some groovy scope rings thet clamp atop the reciver and darned if thet any snazzy as all get out. It looks a custom job, I gots a custom Ruger mini 14 coyotee gitter. LB says he can work thet trigger over with a good stonin, make it shoot at the slightest tuch. Much like a custom target gun. I'l keep ya posted.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think Sam and LB should meet !! Would love to see what happens.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> I can fix that stock fer ya JT !! a little elmers and a couple screws or a good strong bolt and nut !! will be good as new. I break my stocks all the time finishing off coyotes.


lol .I did that to my foot once and you are correct elmers fixed it up nicely. cept that now it is black and smells a bit.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Yep, I no what yer sayin pard. LB buggered his toe some time back with thet gun cleanin acident and it turnt black as a ace of spades and stunk like in all get out. Doc laid a poltus on to try draw the poison for the gun shot woun. Took some time and stunk like a can a catfish bate, and had a color of such. Finaly, after bout a month the dern toe come off in LBs boot. He kep it in a cup of whisky on his gun fixin bench to remine him to check for loaded gun afor he goes pokin, up till his cat dragged it off.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I normally carry a small flexible spout funnel and a bottle of water for when my barrel gets hot. If you poke the muzzle in the dirt real good and pour the water down it cools off pretty quick.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Gumsmithing for dummies.

I'll wait for the book, which by the way has a good start. Don't forget the chapter "Barrel bending for accuracy."


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Now that's a funny story, ther. My brother, Dub, hed a 22 level gun, he picked up in a trade on some hog feed, thet had a barrel so bent thet you cona look down it and see light if'n you pointed the dern thing et the sky. Made cents it didn't shoot good, couldna hit a thing with it, but it was a relible cuss as it was a single shot. I used it to fling lead at rabbits and such, seldom making a kill. One day I's out yonder, hunting with a crew of ******** after school and I kicked up a big jackrbbit. They all shoot et the the runner, but no hit. He's gone! I squeeze off a hip shot and it looks to be a kill, as thet jack slows and hunkers in a bush. I go to braggin on ma shootin skills, corse, them boys don't beleive I got the critter, so we walks over. It being quite a walk of about five hunert yard, and there lays the Jack, deadern Toby's mule. on acount I sent one through his vitals. It's like LB says, aint no such thing as a bad gun, so long as it don't come apart on yea, whenst you pull the triger. He says that, and he also says, there aint no better fixin then a good wrap of duck tape.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Thought y'al might like a look se at LB's NTS/S. Sweet set up, has a highend sniper optic w/ illuminator and handgrip swithc, a full 29 inches of pitkinney rail, custom pistol grip/unipod, custom checkring, bi-pod, cheek bag ammo carryer. He also lite'n the trigger pull to "Hair". He can turn any Mosin in to a tack driver right there in his shop. He be call'n it the Nagant Tacticull Sniper System.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice floor.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice.


----------

